# Diferencia entre sincrono y asincrono



## suguru_86 (Ene 8, 2008)

Pues eso, que diferencias hay entre los sistemas combinacionales sincronos y los asincronos?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paloky (Ene 8, 2008)

Los sistemas asincronos actuan inmediatamente al aplicarles la señal al dispositivo.

Los sistemas sincronos, la señal, va siempre sincronizada con una señal de reloj.  Hasta que el reloj no genere un flanco de subida (normalmente) el dispositivo no hara caso a la señal de entrada.

Un Saludo.


----------



## RoCkY_BaLbOa (Ene 8, 2008)

Normalmente los asincronos vienen dados por pulsos procedentes de otros componentes,es decir la salida de un componente actua como reloj del siguiete componente(se utiliza mucho en biestables,astables,monoestables...)
Por otro lado los sincronos,cambian de estado al mismo tiempo ya que el pulso de reloj,procese siempre del mismo reloj


----------



## suguru_86 (Ene 10, 2008)

ok, muchisimas gracias. Ahora ya lo tengo todo muchos mas claro


----------



## SoulStealer (Oct 27, 2011)

Disculpen, tengo una duda en el caso de comunicación asincronica, como logro sincronizar los relojes de los dos lados de la comunicación


----------



## DSP (Oct 27, 2011)

Trataré de explicartelo con mis propias palabras.

En comunicación asincrona solo debes elegir una frecuencia común, mejor dicho bits por segundo (bps).

Tanto el transmisor como el receptor deben estar configurados para dicha frecuencia.
El transmisor solo envia la serie empezando por un bit de start.

Despues la pregunta puede ser: ¿Como es que el receptor separa los bits?
El receptor espera un bit de start, cuando llega dicho bit se activa una señal de muestreo con la frecuencia determinada y por cada flanco, lee un bit. Hay hardware o circuitos integrados que aseguran la recepcion correcta utilizando una frecuencia de muestreo 3 veces mayor a la de base, para hacer una especie de promedio y asi evitar posibles errores.

Te recomiendo que no tomes esto como cierto, mejor investiga el protocolo. Me atreví a poner mi interpretación porque cuando empezé a querer utilizar el puerto serie de mi pc, al no comprender como era posible esa comunicación, terminé por abandonar varias veces el tema. Preferia seguir usando el puerto paralelo. Tiempo despues descubri que era imuy fácil utilizar la comunicación asincrona.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 27, 2011)

En las comunicaciones asincronicas el receptor recibe la info en cualquier momento, si se sincronizaran los relojes sería una comunicacion sincronica.

Explicación simplista:
Muchos circuitos de comunicacion asincronica poseen un flanco inicial o ancho de pulso determinado para establecer un START, otra parte de la circuiteria detecta esta situacion y pone en linea al receptor en ese instante.
Otros circuitos, y estos son los mas efectivos, poseen un bus de comunicacion y una memoria de retencion o buffer de datos, entonces el emisor envia info sin esperar al receptor y continúa sus tareas, esta info se guarda en esa memoria intermedia hasta que el receptor se comunica con el bus y encuentra a disposicion los datos a transferirle.
Si el emisor fuera mas rápido que el receptor, se iría acumulando en la memoria esa info ó, recibiría una señal de pausa para que espere a que se vacíe esa memoria intermedia en el receptor y recién ahí seguir con la transmision.
Estas señales de parada, pausa, hay info a retirar, buffer lleno, componen una serie de reglas *protocolares* a cumplir para ser efectivas, es el *lenguaje de comunicación*... en otras palabras... esto es un *protocolo* de comunicacion.

.-


----------



## SoulStealer (Oct 29, 2011)

Gracias, por las respuestas...  entiendo lo de la frecuencia común, pero yo necesito enfazar las frecuencias de envió y la del circuito interno, según mi profesor eso se puede hacer con un PLL pero no se mucho de PLL (casi nada) y me parece que no están hechos para esta función, apero bueno, alguno sabe como se logra esto??


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 30, 2011)

Se usa una comunicacion Sincrona.... como I2C o SPI, solo que estos protocolos son para distancias muy cortas..., para distancias largas usualmente se usan protocolos asincronos con sistemas de medicion de retardos realizados por software y relojes muy exactos...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 30, 2011)

suguru_86 dijo:


> Pues eso, que diferencias hay entre los sistemas combinacionales sincronos y los asincronos?
> Muchas gracias!



Hasta donde se esa pregunta es para circuitos secuenciales, en los combinacionales no tiene sentido.


----------

